# Ultegra Di2 Lever adjustment?



## Dancer (Dec 8, 2004)

The dealers manual for the Ultegra Di2: 

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/techdocs/content/cycle/SI/Ultegra/UltegraDi2/DM-0001A-002-ENG_v1_m56577569830778132.pdf

shows a drawing on page 19 that indicates you can adjust the brake lever. However, when I pull back the hood I find no such screw:

View attachment 253122


Am I not looking in the right place or does it not really exist?

Dancer


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Um, its in that little circular hole below the rectangular hole just above the pulled back hood. You can't see it at the angle you took the pic, the screws are just set far back in there. 

The drawing is pretty clear though haha.


----------



## Dancer (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks, the drawing made me think it should be centered and I thought the screw on the side was holding the lever assembly together.

Dancer


----------

